# Christmas Party on Zoom?



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We joked in one of the threads that it would be fun to meet up, and given the current situation, Zoom has taken off as an online meeting tool and offers us a way of doing that.

Zoom meetings are easy to do. If you send me your email address, I send you a link and at the party time all you have to do is click the link.

So, who would like to meet online, on Monday 21st December, at 7.00, for a glass of fizz / cup of tea / whatever you want? Zoom meetings normally last about 45 minutes so it won't take up your whole evening. 

Posh frocks and sparkly sandals are optional.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm interested, but painfully shy and tend not to go to parties at all - too worried in case I embarrass myself. :Bag

I hope others will take you up on it and you all have a good time, though.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I'm interested, but painfully shy and tend not to go to parties at all - too worried in case I embarrass myself. :Bag
> 
> I hope others will take you up on it and you all have a good time, though.


Me too, sounds like a fun, easy way to have a meet up, and I am interested, but I can see me just sitting here not knowing what to say or making a fool of myself. 
When would you need to know by?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry, work Monday evenings, would be fun though....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm in is love to see what everyone looks like ! @ForestWomble sox always sits in on zoom calls so if you can't think of anything to say you can tell him he's handsome he loves that.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Zoom meetings are easy to do. If you send me your email address, I send you a link and at the party time all you have to do is click the link.


How does zoom work , do you need a camera or something attached to your computer ?
I am a complete technophobe , I have heard of zoom but know nothing whatever about how it works


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> How does zoom work , do you need a camera or something attached to your computer ?
> I am a complete technophobe , I have heard of zoom but know nothing whatever about how it works


If you ha d an email address hopefully @JoanneF will send a link to follow you need a webcam though or I phone.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> too worried in case I embarrass myself.


I'm sure you won't, after all we aren't strangers, just friends who have never actually met.



ForestWomble said:


> I can see me just sitting here not knowing what to say or making a fool of myself.
> When would you need to know by?


You wouldn't make a fool of yourself, like I said we already all sort of "know" each other anyway. And we can have a few things planned to push the conversation along if we need to - nothing difficult, maybe just our favourite Christmas food or film or music. I don't need to know until just before the date.



Tyton said:


> Sorry, work Monday evenings, would be fun though....


Just get your holiday application in now, sorted! Seriously, sorry you won't be able to join us - if it works we can make it a PF tradition and do it next year..



Boxer123 said:


> if you can't think of anything to say you can tell him he's handsome


No, people need to tell Timber he is the handsome one!



Rosie64 said:


> How does zoom work , do you need a camera or something attached to your computer ?
> I am a complete technophobe , I have heard of zoom but know nothing whatever about how it works


Do you have a desktop, laptop or smartphone? It does need a camera but most (if not all of these) will have one built in.

I'll be honest, I've never set one up (but I have a few weeks to practise). I set up the meeting then I email each person a link. All you need to do is click the link, and that gets you into the meeting.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Yaaaaaaas!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Do you have a desktop, laptop or smartphone? It does need a camera but most (if not all of these) will have one built in.


I have a desk top computer but no camera and no idea how to set one up , pity it would have been good to see the faces of all the people that have been so helpfull and supportive to Chip and myself .


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm not sure, it sort of depends. I'm great in small groups, but terrible in bigger groups. Cad LOVES video calls though. I might need to see whether I can do a sort of pre-party video call with a couple of you first?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I'm not sure, it sort of depends. I'm great in small groups, but terrible in bigger groups. Cad LOVES video calls though. I might need to see whether I can do a sort of pre-party video call with a couple of you first?


Actually that would be helpful for me, to practise setting one up.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Actually that would be helpful for me, to practise setting one up.


I'll definitely be guinea pig then  Will send you a message


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I also wouldn't know what to say but really it's just going to be a bunch of folk talking to each other's dogs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We are having a bit of trouble with zoom. I can join a meeting if someone sends else me an invite, but can’t seem to send invites out, well they go but the recipient doesn’t get the invite. OH and I have been trying to get things to work in the house on his email address (different to mine). He sends me an invite, I never get it. I send him a contact email for him to accept and he never gets it. No idea what we are doing wrong. I’m on an iPad and he’s on a laptop.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> We are having a bit of trouble with zoom. I can join a meeting if someone sends else me an invite, but can't seem to send invites out, well they go but the recipient doesn't get the invite. OH and I have been trying to get things to work in the house on his email address (different to mine). He sends me an invite, I never get it. I send him a contact email for him to accept and he never gets it. No idea what we are doing wrong. I'm on an iPad and he's on a laptop.


I definitely need to have a practice run then.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I can figure out the technology, but I may need help with the time zones


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Veba said:


> I also wouldn't know what to say but really it's just going to be a bunch of folk talking to each other's dogs


But you'll love being one of a bunch of folk talking to dogs!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my OH has just sent me a zoom meeting request via email. He copied and pasted the link when he set up the day and time rather then using an kind of auto system that zoom uses. I know I can use that to join a meeting as that's how our WI sends out invites. Maybe do it that way @JoanneF

I'll give the Party a go, probably won't say much. I'll PM you my email


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I can figure out the technology, but I may need help with the time zones


Same here although unlike you I'm only an hour ahead of the UK. What are you? About 6 hours behind?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> Same here although unlike you I'm only an hour ahead of the UK. What are you? About 6 hours behind?


I don't even know, I have to look it up. According to google it's 4:48pm now in the UK, 11:48 here, so 5 hours behind. 
7pm meet would be 2pm for me. 
That was a lot of math. I'm tired now!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I don't even know, I have to look it up. According to google it's 4:48pm now in the UK, 11:48 here, so 5 hours behind.
> 7pm meet would be 2pm for me.
> That was a lot of math. I'm tired now!


For the US I always go by CNN News in Atlanta and they are 6 hours behind me in Hungary.

And Hungary is one hour in front of London which makes 5 hours.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> But you'll love being one of a bunch of folk talking to dogs!


I'm considering it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I'm talking myself into it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> I think I'm talking myself into it.


It is Loki's peak squeaking broccoli hour would be a shame to miss that.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> It is Loki's peak squeaking broccoli hour would be a shame to miss that.


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Siskin said:


> We are having a bit of trouble with zoom. I can join a meeting if someone sends else me an invite, but can't seem to send invites out, well they go but the recipient doesn't get the invite. OH and I have been trying to get things to work in the house on his email address (different to mine). He sends me an invite, I never get it. I send him a contact email for him to accept and he never gets it. No idea what we are doing wrong. I'm on an iPad and he's on a laptop.


I am usually rubbish with technology but I had to isolate up until this Thursday as our son had Coronavirus. I had to teach my class through zoom and the children loved it. I did too!! I would send invites to my TA who was in class. If it automatically puts it in an email, I found they don't send. The way I did it was schedule the meeting. Highlight then click see invitation details. When these show up on screen you press copy invitation. I then opened up a new email to the person and pasted the invite into the main section of the email. They then have an email link to access and also have the password to type in 'Join a meeting' if they want to log on to zoom and do it that way.
Hope that makes sense!!xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

karenmc said:


> I am usually rubbish with technology but I had to isolate up until this Thursday as our son had Coronavirus. I had to teach my class through zoom and the children loved it. I did too!! I would send invites to my TA who was in class. If it automatically puts it in an email, I found they don't send. The way I did it was schedule the meeting. Highlight then click see invitation details. When these show up on screen you press copy invitation. I then opened up a new email to the person and pasted the invite into the main section of the email. They then have an email link to access and also have the password to type in 'Join a meeting' if they want to log on to zoom and do it that way.
> Hope that makes sense!!xx


Hope your son is ok. We tend to use teams so I've only used zoom a few times. Do join us


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Well my OH has just sent me a zoom meeting request via email. He copied and pasted the link when he set up the day and time rather then using an kind of auto system that zoom uses. I know I can use that to join a meeting as that's how our WI sends out invites. Maybe do it that way @JoanneF
> 
> I'll give the Party a go, probably won't say much. I'll PM you my email





Siskin said:


> Well my OH has just sent me a zoom meeting request via email. He copied and pasted the link when he set up the day and time rather then using an kind of auto system that zoom uses. I know I can use that to join a meeting as that's how our WI sends out invites. Maybe do it that way @JoanneF
> 
> I'll give the Party a go, probably won't say much. I'll PM you my email


Ha ha! I just posted before I read this.xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would love to so long as I am near a computer.



Rosie64 said:


> I have a desk top computer but no camera and no idea how to set one up , pity it would have been good to see the faces of all the people that have been so helpfull and supportive to Chip and myself .


Rosie, if you dont have a camera but have a microphone inbuilt which you should do, you can join in just with sound. I know that is what my brother does , he is involved in few meetings but no one can see him!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll think about it, I may be too busy as we have Christmas dinner on 24th Dec, although, depending on our glorious leader, if it's just Matt and I, it might end up as turkey sandwiches

You can all see how much I look like Grotbags, minus green skin, in reality
(Those who are too young to remember Grotbags, are banned, lol,)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I would like to join in. I’m another shy one usually and better in smaller groups but I would l love to ‘meet’ more of you so im up for it!

As you said, it’s not like we’re complete strangers! I think maybe a few games and/or topics to go round the ‘room’ would help break the ice and everyone be involved? If everyone has cameras we could even write something down and show it (so everyone doesn’t have to speak at once) as a sort of quiz or ice breaker thing.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I would like to join in. I'm another shy one usually and better in smaller groups but I would l love to 'meet' more of you so im up for it!
> 
> As you said, it's not like we're complete strangers! I think maybe a few games and/or topics to go round the 'room' would help break the ice and everyone be involved? If everyone has cameras we could even write something down and show it (so everyone doesn't have to speak at once) as a sort of quiz or ice breaker thing.


Maye we should guess who each of us are? That would be fun.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Rosie, if you dont have a camera but have a microphone inbuilt which you should do, you can join in just with sound. I know that is what my brother does , he is involved in few meetings but no one can see him!


Thank you

As far as I know I do not have an inbuilt microphone either , but I did at one time have an external one will have to have a look for it .
Don't know if I still have it


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Maye we should guess who each of us are? That would be fun.


Now that would be fun!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It ALL sounds so complicated , I really am so , so useless at doing new things on the computer


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> It ALL sounds so complicated , I really am so , so useless at doing new things on the computer


If you can figure out forums like PF, you can figure out zoom


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> It ALL sounds so complicated , I really am so , so useless at doing new things on the computer


I'm normally pretty bad but have had to use it for work through Covid. Luckily work provides the laptop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

8am in the morning for me which usually would have been fine, but off on holiday that day so we won't be able to join you. Sounds fun though! Kenzie's a total camera hog - made for show biz!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> It ALL sounds so complicated , I really am so , so useless at doing new things on the computer


I used to work in an office where it was so easy to yell out "does anybody know how to XXX" and I picked up loads that way. It's so much harder when you don't have that, but i really, really hope you can find a way.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> 8am in the morning for me which usually would have been fine, but off on holiday that day so we won't be able to join you. Sounds fun though! Kenzie's a total camera hog - made for show biz!


That is such a pity. Are you going somewhere nice?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Hope your son is ok. We tend to use teams so I've only used zoom a few times. Do join us


He's fine now thank you. Luckily it was just like having a cold for him. He had a headache and felt really grotty for a day or so then he list his senses of smell and taste. His temperature also went up. We had a drive through test and got the result the next day.
Zooming with my class was lovely!
I am happy to join the PF zoom. It will be great to see and meet everyone.xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I am getting excited now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> That is such a pity. Are you going somewhere nice?


Visiting my mum for Christmas, but she's on a different island so dogs are going into kennels and I'm flying. Should be nice though


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the idea but another shrinking violet here. :Shy
But go on then, or I'll worry that you're all talking about me !


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> I used to work in an office where it was so easy to yell out "does anybody know how to XXX" and I picked up loads that way. It's so much harder when you don't have that, but i really, really hope you can find a way.


someone could be sending her pms on what to do


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Blitz said:


> someone could be sending her pms on what to do


Absolutely.  @Rosie64 if you can find out if you have a microphone / camera we will do everything we can to help.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I know through organising some zoom calls for children who were isolating at home, if you are sending the email invites out altogether you need to use the blank canvas (I think it is called) box otherwise each recipient will see everybody else's email address. We have to be careful if data protection in school.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

Could I join for a bit? I’m NZ based but Monday 7pm will be Tuesday morning 8am for me and I could say a quick hello before I’m going to work? Nova would be keen too i heard


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

karenmc said:


> I know through organising some zoom calls for children who were isolating at home, if you are sending the email invites out altogether you need to use the blank canvas (I think it is called) box otherwise each recipient will see everybody else's email address. We have to be careful if data protection in school.


I think if we do it, I'll be able to message the link to people in small groups - I'm not sure how many people can be included in each conversation. That won't give any more than the username details that we can see anyway.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Kakite said:


> Could I join for a bit? I'm NZ based but Monday 7pm will be Tuesday morning 8am for me and I could say a quick hello before I'm going to work? Nova would be keen too i heard


Absolutely!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

Actually I just checked my ticket and I don't fly until a bit later in the day so may be able to pop on for a bit - put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

It’ll be fun to hear the British accents for me - just love it


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

It's a lovely idea! Thank you @JoanneF .xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Actually I just checked my ticket and I don't fly until a bit later in the day so may be able to pop on for a bit - put me down as a maybe.


Woo hoo!



Kakite said:


> It'll be fun to hear the British accents for me - just love it


We might need subtitles ...


karenmc said:


> It's a lovely idea! Thank you @JoanneF .xx


Thank you x


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Could you put the link in here? Can't imagine we'd get zoom bombed.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

It's shaping up to be white the international Christmas Party.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Veba said:


> Could you put the link in here? Can't imagine we'd get zoom bombed.


I wondered that too. But to be honest, it isn't too much effort to message small groups and if it makes people more comfortable with security if I do that, I'm more than happy to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

I think it would be better to message privately to be honest.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Kakite said:


> I think it would be better to message privately to be honest.


I'm happy to do that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> I'm happy to do that.


Much appreciated


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay folks, I had my try-out meeting with @Torin. And it worked!

So, what I'm going to do is set up our Christmas party meeting for 21st December. I'll send you a link sometime over the next few days. At the meeting time, click on the link. You don't need to have Zoom installed on your device. It should open to a screen that invites you to join the meeting, click "join".

If anyone wants to try a trial beforehand let me know.

I'll send the link to everyone that has replied, if you are unsure whether to join or not you obviously just don't need to; that said we would love to have you so if I can reassure you at all please let me know.

@Rosie64 I will message you separately about the tech.

Did I miss anything ?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Do you need our email address pm ed to you ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for picking that up. No, I don't. I will message people the link in conversation here.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Thanks for picking that up. No, I don't. I will message people the link in conversation here.


That is very clever thanks for organising.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yes, thank you for organising. 

I think I'll be a maybe. I'm excited and nervous all at once lol


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

One of the things Torin and I chatted about was that there seems to be a reasonable number of people hopefully joining, so our individual screen picture will be smaller. So if anyone is self conscious, the more of us who do it, the easier it will be!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can I ask, how was the sound quality? My hearing isn't great and that's one thing that's concerning me, I'd hate to be the annoying 'Sorry, didn't get that, please repeat' person all the time. :Bag


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Can I ask, how was the sound quality? My hearing isn't great and that's one thing that's concerning me, I'd hate to be the annoying 'Sorry, didn't get that, please repeat' person all the time. :Bag


It's probably dependant on your own device.

I find it less than ideal, but better than nothing.

Sorry, that may not have been very helpful.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I find it very clear do you have headphones @ForestWomble that helps clear out external noise.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> It's probably dependant on your own device.
> 
> I find it less than ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> Sorry, that may not have been very helpful.


I thought that might be the case.



Boxer123 said:


> I find it very clear do you have headphones @ForestWomble that helps clear out external noise.


Yes I do have headphones.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I thought that might be the case.
> 
> Yes I do have headphones.


Just to add if you can't hear you can type and chat to people like that I do it sometimes if the internet lets me down.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Just to add if you can't hear you can type and chat to people like that I do it sometimes if the internet lets me down.


I didn't know that, I'm still learning Zoom. Does that work with in any way with creating subtitles, for hearing rather than replying?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I didn't know that, I'm still learning Zoom. Does that work with in any way with creating subtitles, for hearing rather than replying?


Now your getting to technical for me


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You can't do subs, but there is a text chat option @Boxer123's mentioned . I 100% agree with the headphones suggestion though - it definitely improves the sound quality (and my headphones are only cheapy ones).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Can any one suggest a camera with attached mic that I could get that isn't too expensive . 
I have looked on ebay but there are so many and I wouldn't know a good one form a rubbish one .
Evidently my son installed one for me a few years ago to use with skype but I gave it away because I never used it , 
( I don't remember that )


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm in, but you already know that. Looking forward to it


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds great. Thanks @JoanneF for organising.xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Can any one suggest a camera with attached mic that I could get that isn't too expensive .
> I have looked on ebay but there are so many and I wouldn't know a good one form a rubbish one .
> Evidently my son installed one for me a few years ago to use with skype but I gave it away because I never used it ,
> ( I don't remember that )


I'm not good at offering suggestions but what do you have at the moment? In terms of phone/computer/tablet? Or do your any of your family have something you could use for that hour?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> Can any one suggest a camera with attached mic that I could get that isn't too expensive .
> I have looked on ebay but there are so many and I wouldn't know a good one form a rubbish one .
> Evidently my son installed one for me a few years ago to use with skype but I gave it away because I never used it ,
> ( I don't remember that )


Found this on Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microphone...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Looks like it would do the job nicely.

Or if you have a smart phone you can just prop it up using books (that's what I do!) and join via your phone.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all. By now, you should each have received a private message from me with the link to the meeting. If anybody who has participated in this thread so far has _*not*_ received a message, please nudge me - I'll likely have done the message and failed to hit send or something equally daft.

And of course there is still time for anybody else who is interested to get involved. The more the merrier!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> Hi all. By now, you should each have received a private message from me with the link to the meeting. If anybody who has participated in this thread so far has _*not*_ received a message, please nudge me - I'll likely have done the message and failed to hit send or something equally daft.
> 
> And of course there is still time for anybody else who is interested to get involved. The more the merrier!


Got your message and the Schnauzer boys and I am looking forward to being at the PF party on the 21st December at 7 pm (8 pm my time).

See you then!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Got your message and the Schnauzer boys and I am looking forward to being at the PF party on the 21st December at 7 pm (8 pm my time).
> 
> See you then!


Reena will see her beloved at last !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in - I think!
Depends how many spoons I have left that day...I may just set it up and stick Thai in front of the PC :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena will see her beloved at last !


Maybe some mistletoe would be in order?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If everyone who has expressed an interest joins in, I think we might be at 21 people now!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

It is going to be crazy to see everyone after we have chatted so much over time. Some members for a very long time!!xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd like to join in but there are 2 problems. the first is I hate even having my photo taken, never mind being live online :Bag, the other is that I don't know how to get on zoom, my lappy does have a camera, but it's had a piece of sticking plaster over it since day one!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

jetsmum said:


> I'd like to join in but there are 2 problems. the first is I hate even having my photo taken, never mind being live online :Bag, the other is that I don't know how to get on zoom, my lappy does have a camera, but it's had a piece of sticking plaster over it since day one!


I will send you the link anyway, you could always just join the chat. You don't need Zoom installed, just click the link and it opens the site.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag

I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his... 
However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...So, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so I put my big girl pants on and joined in...

Well, I say joined in... what actually happened was I froze...barely said a word because I couldn't follow what was going on so went and sat with my dog giving cuddles...although everyone loved to see me and the dog being soppy, I'm not so sure that is how these things are supposed to go :Hilarious

We shall see :Shifty


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag
> 
> I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his...
> However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...so, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so put my big girl pants on and joined in...
> ...


I found it tricky at first using for work it's not a normal way of interacting. I really dislike delivering training on line as you don't get the normal flow of conversation and chat. I have got used to it though to a certain degree. I think it's a good idea to play some games.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag
> 
> I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his...
> However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...So, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so I put my big girl pants on and joined in...
> ...


Why not join the meeting, but under no pressure to actually participate?

And someone suggested earlier that headphones might help.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> I think it's a good idea to play some games.


Please would you message me any suggestions?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag
> 
> I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his...
> However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...So, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so I put my big girl pants on and joined in...
> ...


I think it will be really difficult with that many people so no one will notice if you dont speak. I do a regular zoom meeting and quiz with 4 people and that gets quite difficult. We had a non wedding zoom party for my daughter on her non wedding day and that was about 10 people coming and going a bit. It was much easier at the end when it was down to 3 or 4. The main thing is it will be fun. I am not playing any games by the way!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag
> 
> I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his...
> However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...So, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so I put my big girl pants on and joined in...
> ...


I'm just the same. My plan is to tune in, follow what I can wth some earbuds or headphones and clutch Reena tight on my lap !
I find gatherings very difficult to follow but will give t a go.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

OH and i went to our daughter's virtual parents' eve last week on microsoft teams.

OH has been working from home for months and is very au fait with all this but im not so he set me up with a headset on as i usually take the lead at parents' eves.

Clicked the first invite and crashed right in to someone else's consult:Bag

OH quickly ended the meet and said "that's funny. They should have some sort of waiting room set up. Let's try again"


Boom! Crashed right back in. Apologies all round. 

Got it right 3rd time.

Next appt was the science teacher. 

Caught her looking up shocked and frozen on our screen. Not expecting us at all!!


She quickly recovered, said she didnt know how we had done this (crash in) and it was ok to go ahead.



Then it dawned on OH. He works for the same council as our schools. Council computers. He said "did you notice a screen came up when we were talking to the science teacher with other parents waiting in the lobby? And we had the option to accept or decline them?"


He said "we shouldnt have that! We can basically chuck anyone in that waiting lobby right out:Troll"

"We should have been taken to that lobby!! It's this bloody computer! Nightmare! We will have to barge into every meet now"



And omg we did. Totes mortifying:Sorry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Blitz said:


> I think it will be really difficult with that many people so no one will notice if you dont speak. I do a regular zoom meeting and quiz with 4 people and that gets quite difficult. We had a non wedding zoom party for my daughter on her non wedding day and that was about 10 people coming and going a bit. It was much easier at the end when it was down to 3 or 4. The main thing is it will be fun. I am not playing any games by the way!


Maybe I've breakers then not games I'll put my thinking hat on @JoanneF.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe I've breakers then not games I'll put my thinking hat on @JoanneF.


If others want games I can watch! Is it going to be an unlimited one. I am sure we could all chip in for Joanne to pay for a months subscription. By the time everyone has found their way in and sat in silence for a bit the time will be up if we go for a free one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've zoomed at WI meetings and rarely say a thing, just sit there and watch and smile every now and again so that I don't look too miserable. I've already said to @JoanneF that I probably won't say a thing


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh dear, all these people going to be sat quietly and politely, and I'm a chatterbox!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Blitz said:


> If others want games I can watch! Is it going to be an unlimited one. I am sure we could all chip in for Joanne to pay for a months subscription. By the time everyone has found their way in and sat in silence for a bit the time will be up if we go for a free one.


I could set up a second one to follow on consecutively. That's what we do with one of the other groups I meet.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Oh dear, all these people going to be sat quietly and politely, and I'm a chatterbox!


I'll probably do a lot of talking although it will most likely be directed at the Schnauzer boys who think they're entitled to contribute to any conversation I have.

Stimulating topics like "Shut up", "Go away" "Ouch" and "Get down" all of which demonstrates how well my two are trained ...... NOT!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Oh dear, all these people going to be sat quietly and politely, and I'm a chatterbox!


I think we'll need some people who are happy to chatter so that everyone doesn't sit in awkward silence. I mixture I think is good and maybe some ice breakers so everyone can participate if they want to? And gets a chance to say something even if they don't join in for the full evening.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Well I am well and truly having mixed feels about all this :Bag
> 
> I have told the OH about the meet so he has booked it into his calendar - I don't have any webcams or microphones plugged into my PC so I have to use his...
> However, I have issues with phone calls. Due to my hearing difficulties I miss things and then get myself worked up, and if they have a strong accent then I'm stuffed  I have managed to avoid video chats so far (they give me the same anxiety as phones but this time people can see me :Wideyed) but I really want to take part in this...So, a few of my friends were having a zoom chat last night for a birthday so I put my big girl pants on and joined in...
> ...


You've just described me! 
Well done for doing the birthday zoom call.



SusieRainbow said:


> I'm just the same. My plan is to tune in, follow what I can wth some earbuds or headphones and clutch Reena tight on my lap !
> I find gatherings very difficult to follow but will give t a go.


I'm going to see how I feel on the day, but that's kinda my plan if I join in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I'll probably do a lot of talking although it will most likely be directed at the Schnauzer boys who think they're entitled to contribute to any conversation I have.
> 
> Stimulating topics like "Shut up", "Go away" "Ouch" and "Get down" all of which demonstrates how well my two are trained ...... NOT!


This is normally me although as it is 7 there is a high chance sox will take himself of to his room for night nights.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Oh dear, all these people going to be sat quietly and politely, and I'm a chatterbox!


You can fill in the silences @Sairy
Not that I think there will be any.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> This is normally me although as it is 7 there is a high chance sox will take himself of to his room for night nights.


it;s Comrade Grisha's norti time ....... let's do zoomies and play bitey biteys with mum's hands and generally be a pest time! When he's like that Gwylim likes to retreat to the safety of my lap and demands cuddles and smacking kisses on the top of his head!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> it;s Comrade Grisha's norti time ....... let's do zoomies and play bitey biteys with mum's hands and generally be a pest time! When he's like that Gwylim likes to retreat to the safety of my lap and demands cuddles and smacking kisses on the top of his head!


Tell him _Reena will be watchng him ! _And no kisses under the mistetoe if he's norti !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Tell him _Reena will be watchng him ! _And no kisses under the mistetoe if he's norti !


He will need a bow tie on and be sat beautifully.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just having a think about icebreakers and a few ideas I had were:

1. Everyone share something that has happened that week/month/year

2. Everyone say what their favourite film (or one of their favourite films) is

3. Everyone submit a fact about themselves (it must be something that you've mentioned on the forum at some point), someone collect them all in (I'm happy to do this) and read them out. Then everyone has to guess who the fact relates to.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> I could set up a second one to follow on consecutively. That's what we do with one of the other groups I meet.


oh yes, but does it end and you have to sign in to the next one or do they run on.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> oh yes, but does it end and you have to sign in to the next one or do they run on.


I did a one-to-one via zoom with someone the other week and it was definitely longer than 40 minutes, but it carried on running on.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Blitz said:


> oh yes, but does it end and you have to sign in to the next one or do they run on.


You have to sign in again, you enter the second one as a new meeting.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I did a one-to-one via zoom with someone the other week and it was definitely longer than 40 minutes, but it carried on running on.


Sometimes they do, I think they use that to draw you in as a new user? I've only set up the one so we might be lucky.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Does zoom have a background thing like Teams? Not sure my dining room will be tidy by then!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Veba said:


> Does zoom have a background thing like Teams? Not sure my dining room will be tidy by then!


I don't know, but that's part of the fun lol. Don't worry, my house doesn't know what tidy looks like most of the time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Veba said:


> Does zoom have a background thing like Teams? Not sure my dining room will be tidy by then!


There is a few you can switch on to hide your own background. We used it the other day when zooming with my daughter, for some reason I kept disappearing every now and again. I think it was because hubby and I were sat side by side and I was sort of at the edge of the screen and sitting a bit further back. It was really odd. OH was fine so maybe it was where I was on the screen that affected it


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not experienced enough to know that about Zoom.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I am sure everyone will get chatting after we have all said hello. I wonder who I will recognise as not everyone posts photos with themselves in. Also not everyone uses their name in their profile. As I think it was @JoanneF said we are not strangers just friends who have not met (though some may have). I know I enjoy chatting with everyone and have greatly appreciated your advice and support which you have always kindly shared . I also love the way we have all shared in each other's happy times. It will be lovely to see each other and share a glass of wine, fizz or cup of tea and wish each other a lovely Christmas. 
Some of us will be more chatty or shy than others but I know it will be great to see everyone. My husband says he will whizz Luna in for a quick hello!! If she stays she will cause mayhem and think it is all about her!!xxx


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy will try and make an appearance but that is prime snoozing time!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I suspect Isla will be asleep on the sofa and won’t be bothered to make an appearance


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly will be present on the call


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

After my tutorial with Cadvan the other day, we will be trying to persuade Mr T to be there


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> I have a desk top computer but no camera and no idea how to set one up , pity it would have been good to see the faces of all the people that have been so helpfull and supportive to Chip and myself .


We've had a what do you look like thread a few times, maybe it's time for another.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lorilu said:


> We've had a what do you look like thread a few times, maybe it's time for another.


Not until after the 21st, guessing who everyone is might be part of the fun!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> Not until after the 21st, guessing who everyone is might be part of the fun!


Oh sure! When the post holiday doldrums set in, might be time for a fun thread like that. Thanks for the invite. If it was on a Friday or Saturday I might try to stay up but midnight EST (US) on a Monday night is a work night. I know you all will have lots of fun! xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just when I decided to join in, I found my microphone isn't working, hopefully I can get it sorted out by the 21st. Never done anything like this before, only talked to friends one to one on messenger, without the camera on. I might not say much, coz the thought of going on camera scares me, so please be kind.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

jetsmum said:


> Just when I decided to join in, I found my microphone isn't working, hopefully I can get it sorted out by the 21st. Never done anything like this before, only talked to friends one to one on messenger, without the camera on. I might not say much, coz the thought of going on camera scares me, so please be kind.


Hey, of course we will be kind! A lot of people are a little shy, remember we will have a number people on screen so the focus won't be on individuals, also people can join the meeting then participate as much or as little as they want.

If you want to test your tech with a very quick hello (between just you and me) sometime before Monday let me know and I will set one up.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've created a follow-on meeting in case we need it, I'll send out the link over the next day or two.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> I've created a follow-on meeting in case we need it, I'll send out the link over the next day or two.


Yes I'm pretty sure I'm working but should make the earlier one, if not I'll 100% be on the later one.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

How many people will we have? I think it was around 21 last time we all chatted about the planned Zoom. Are we sharing photos of ourselves before the zoom? I know it was mentioned a while back.xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think it might be 22 (I forgot to count myself) if everybody joins.

We can either share photos before, or guess who people are - what do you all think?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I think it might be 22 (I forgot to count myself) if everybody joins.
> 
> We can either share photos before, or guess who people are - what do you all think?


Guess who we are sounds hilariously funny


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh hmm now double session hmm. I wonder if I can make it to the bell ringing party, which has turned out to be a clash (it's a clash for the weekly quiz, but I didn't realise the quiz was becoming a party until the other day). Hmmmmm.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Guessing who everyone is would be hilarious, yes, and might be a good ice-breaker


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Are we wearing festive outfits?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Are we wearing festive outfits?


I'll wear my Christmas t shirt, does that count?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I'll wear my Christmas t shirt, does that count?


Absolutely!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a feeling my facebook profile picture comes up on my zoom though I might be wrong. I think it did once anyway when I was on a serious zoom meeting and had Toffee's photo by my name.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd rather guess who everyone is as I'm not comfortable sharing a photo of me online :Bag

I don't have any festive clothing, is that a problem?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> I'd rather guess who everyone is as I'm not comfortable sharing a photo of me online :Bag
> 
> I don't have any festive clothing, is that a problem?


Let's all guess then, I think that sounds fun anyway. And of course it isn't a problem having no festive clothing, I'm only going to raid the tree for a bit of tinsel!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ok folks, you should all have now received the invitation to the second, follow-on meeting in case Zoom throws us out at the end of the time limit for the first one. If anyone hasn't got a message from me, please let me know.

Chill the fizz or fill the kettle according to your preference, see you all on Monday (exciting)!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> I'd rather guess who everyone is as I'm not comfortable sharing a photo of me online :Bag
> 
> I don't have any festive clothing, is that a problem?


Not a problem to me. I will be in whatever I happen to be wearing which is usually jeans and a jumper, usually either from a charity shop or Poundland! I am very scruffy and always have been.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Not a problem to me. I will be in whatever I happen to be wearing which is usually jeans and a jumper, usually either from a charity shop or Poundland! I am very scruffy and always have been.


Ah good, we can be scruffy together


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Ah good, we can be scruffy together


Good thinking, if the others shun us we can have a chat on our own


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Add me to the scruffy list  
I may have the tree lit up in the background to be festive. 
Or I may just go down to the stream and join from there


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I'll be wearing a doggy festive top  

I'm not a prolific poster so I'm assuming not many people will know me. Better chance if Reilly is on my lap (likely).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m pretty scruffy too. Will anyone dress up I wonder? Knowing we are all doggy people I rather doubt it


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't do dressing up so will also be on the scruffy list. My usual outfit consists of jogging bottoms, a t-shirt and some sort of fleece, finished with a coating of dog hair, a smidgen of toddler bogies and bits of whatever George has been eating that day.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm not telling you what I'm wearing.....you'll have to guess which one I am!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry everyone but I won’t make it as I need to get the dogs to the kennels and get on a plane that day. I thought I would be able to squeeze it in but it’s not going to work. Hope it goes well!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Sorry everyone but I won't make it as I need to get the dogs to the kennels and get on a plane that day. I thought I would be able to squeeze it in but it's not going to work. Hope it goes well!


That's not good, I was looking forward to seeing you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Is anyone else really excited about seeing everyone tonight?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes!!x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Definitely!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@JoanneF do we know an approximate number for tonight?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, 20 or 21 I think.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I will be there hopefully on time.
Depending when I get done with the horses!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Is anyone else really excited about seeing everyone tonight?


Yes, but a little nervous!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I will be there hopefully on time.
> Depending when I get done with the horses!


Go to the horses early - it's the longest night, they won't notice you are sharp and you can come to the party on time!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm glad that little man goes to bed early. Means I don't need to be faffing about when the call starts.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I've just removed my underwear from the clothes horse behind my chair 

Still need to check my new webcam works but have my phone as backup.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Veba said:


> I've just removed my underwear from the clothes horse behind my chair
> 
> Still need to check my new webcam works but have my phone as backup.


I just saw the first 5 words of your post and thought WHY????


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Veba said:


> I've just removed my underwear from the clothes horse behind my chair
> 
> Still need to check my new webcam works but have my phone as backup.


When I started reading, I got really worried for a moment!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> When I started reading, I got really worried for a moment!


I've no idea why, but I read the first line as behind my ear


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nervous but excited, but nervous ......... I'll try to be there, no promises on how long I stay though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> When I started reading, I got really worried for a moment!


Well, I did ask about the dress code..


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

￼￼ I promise I will be fully dressed


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> I will be there hopefully on time.


Same, it's 2:00pm for me and I'll hopefully be done with running errands and home and settled by then 

Definitely nervous here too!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

is it at 7


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just sitting here quietly crapping my pants :Bag


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Blitz said:


> is it at 7


Yes, 7.00 pm.



StormyThai said:


> New Just sitting here quietly crapping my pants


You will be fine, remember we all "know" each other quite well already, we just haven't seen each other.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am afraid I will not be able to join you all have not been able to get a camera for pc .
I am disappointed, was quite looking forward to it Typical of my luck just lately


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I will be in my pjs with a glass of wine.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Does zoom have the option to call in to a meeting? You don't need a camera, or even a computer for that, just join as a phone call. 
You won't be able to see anyone (or us you) but we can still hear each other


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> I am afraid I will not be able to join you all have not been able to get a camera for pc .
> I am disappointed, was quite looking forward to it Typical of my luck just lately


I'm so sorry Rosie, it would have been so nice to meet you.


O2.0 said:


> New Does zoom have the option to call in to a meeting? You don't need a camera, or even a computer for that, just join as a phone call.
> You won't be able to see anyone (or us you) but we can still hear each other


I have no idea - anyone?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Go to the horses early - it's the longest night, they won't notice you are sharp and you can come to the party on time!


This is my plan! But yard time has its own time zone sometimes :Hilarious

@Rosie64 do you have a microphone? You don't have to have a camera to join. Or if you have a smartphone you should be able to join with that too?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Veba said:


> I've just removed my underwear from the clothes horse behind my chair
> 
> Still need to check my new webcam works but have my phone as backup.


I'm another one who got a bit concerned. 



O2.0 said:


> Definitely nervous here too





StormyThai said:


> Just sitting here quietly crapping my pants :Bag


Me too. :Nailbiting :Bag


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> I'm another one who got a bit concerned.
> 
> Me too. :Nailbiting :Bag


But we are all nice people, and I know I've said it before but we are just friends who haven't actually met in person.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I didn't sleep much last night, but I'll be there. I don't want people guessing who is me, so I'll change my display name to something PF friendly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nervous and sort of excited, glad to see so many others are as well


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> But we are all nice people, and I know I've said it before but we are just friends who haven't actually met in person.


That . . . Makes it worse for me.  :Wacky

I'll be in my dressing gown over the top of my day clothes, drinks. . . Still undecided. Probably flanked by the girls, so Guess Who's LinznMilly might be simple enough.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> That . . . Makes it worse for me.  :Wacky
> 
> I'll be in my dressing gown over the top of my day clothes, drinks. . . Still undecided. Probably flanked by the girls, so Guess Who's LinznMilly might be simple enough.


Same here, my 2 will be a dead give-away !


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I will be in my pjs with a glass of wine.


Ha ha! I was just thinking if I could get away with pj bottoms with a jumper!!! When I was zoom teaching when isolating as Jack had Covid, I had my scruffy, comfy joggers on with a work top!!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> That . . . Makes it worse for me.  :Wacky


Oh no - I've a knack for saying the wrong thing!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

karenmc said:


> Ha ha! I was just thinking if I could get away with pj bottoms with a jumper!!! When I was zoom teaching when isolating as Jack had Covid, I had my scruffy, comfy joggers on with a work top!!


I am mostly found in running bottoms or pjs the pandemic has only made me scruffier. I come in from school straight in the shower and then pjs or running bottoms.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm actually not nervous, just excited. 

I've had a very poo-themed day today, both from George and Holly. Perhaps I will tell you all about it on the call :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> @Rosie64 do you have a microphone? You don't have to have a camera to join. Or if you have a smartphone you should be able to join with that too?


No I don't have either , don't have a mobile at all let alone a smart phone unfortunately.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sairy said:


> I'm actually not nervous, just excited.
> 
> I've had a very poo-themed day today, both from George and Holly. Perhaps I will tell you all about it on the call :Hilarious


And why not, poo mishap stories are always good to hear. My son did a beauty on the train.

He was only 2 at the time


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> No I don't have either , don't have a mobile at all let alone a smart phone unfortunately.


Oh that's a shame!  I guess you have a desktop computer not a laptop? As most laptops have them in built.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We will miss you @Rosie64 
We'll put a little write up of what happened on here afterwards. If someone can get some screenshots too that would be great!
I'm really excited! Just got in so need a quick shower, sort the woofers out, and then make sure the room is tidy! No undies on the radiator here!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> Oh no - I've a knack for saying the wrong thing!


You weren't to know.

No worries. You weren't to know. 


Sarah H said:


> We will miss you @Rosie64
> We'll put a little write up of what happened on here afterwards. If *someone can get some screenshots too that would be great!*
> I'm really excited! Just got in so need a quick shower, sort the woofers out, and then make sure the room is tidy! No undies on the radiator here!


BIB: I can do that.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I'm actually not nervous, just excited.
> 
> I've had a very poo-themed day today, both from George and Holly. Perhaps I will tell you all about it on the call :Hilarious


Can't wait, my specialist subject !


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

All this talk of bras on show earlier reminded me that whenever Luna comes upstairs she always grabs one of my bras and brings it to me!! My husband said he might pop her up for a quick show. I'd better hide any bras away so I'm not the one with the red face!!!x


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't work out how to do this on my phone, so I don't think I'll be able to join you all 
My laptop got smashed in the move and it's not been at the top of my list to replace


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> I can't work out how to do this on my phone, so I don't think I'll be able to join you all
> My laptop got smashed in the move and it's not been at the top of my list to replace


You should be able to click on the link Joanne sent or you can click join a meeting and type in the meeting password details that are on the link sent. Hope that helps.x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I reeeaddyyyyyy....with WINE!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> I can't work out how to do this on my phone, so I don't think I'll be able to join you all
> My laptop got smashed in the move and it's not been at the top of my list to replace


Just click on the link I sent you in the message, you don't need the Zoom app or anything.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> I can't work out how to do this on my phone, so I don't think I'll be able to join you all
> My laptop got smashed in the move and it's not been at the top of my list to replace


 Can you use the meeting link and pop it into your phone's browser?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not sure my webcam works ha! I have found one I can plug in if needed


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2020)

I might be able to zoom in for a couple of minutes from my car! (Not while driving!!!)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

we're still on the first zoom link if anyone is wanting to join!?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone send me a link please, so I can see if I can join in


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Can someone send me a link please, so I can see if I can join in


2 secs
eta - messaged you


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you torin 
Just waiting to be allowed to join the meeting x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm coming back, just changing to my tablet because the sound on my mobile is rubbish.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Waiting to be let back in now...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry ladies, nothing personal whatsoever, and lovely to work out whose who 
But 
My brain can't keep up with it 
Silly really because I can carry conversations on with differing people in real life 
But my head is swimming re zoom 

Enjoy the rest of your evening xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Waiting to be let back in now...


Same here.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Sorry ladies, nothing personal whatsoever, and lovely to work out whose who
> But
> My brain can't keep up with it
> Silly really because I can carry conversations on with differing people in real life
> ...


I find group discussions difficult too, virtual or real life.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I had to hop off for Loki’s bedtime dinner lovely to see everyone


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Sorry ladies, nothing personal whatsoever, and lovely to work out whose who
> But
> My brain can't keep up with it
> Silly really because I can carry conversations on with differing people in real life
> ...


It was good, but I hear you. My head's spinning, too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Heres a screenshot of some of us, should have done it earlier when more people were on


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Really enjoyed it tonight ladies. I'm definitely up for another one at some point


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Really enjoyed it tonight ladies. I'm definitely up for another one at some point


Me too. I was more chatty then I thought I would be


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So lovely chatting with everyone! xxx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you everyone for joining in, it was lovely to see you all.

I appreciate it is really hard to follow when everyone is trying to talk, but it was not quite as chaotic as it might have been!

Have a lovely Christmas everyone,

Jo x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It was really good, thank you so much for organising it. lovely to put some faces to names.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sorry I was so brief, we’re actually car shopping 
Penny is gonna have a new ride to class tonight but man this is stressful!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would be up for it again, wll try and speak next time.:Shy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Heres a screenshot of some of us, should have done it earlier when more people were on
> 
> View attachment 457823


We all look very serious!

Had a great time! Thanks everyone! I know we weren't meeting in person but it was nice to 'socialise', haven't done that for a while! 
Maybe we should do one in the new year?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you for organising! I enjoyed it and didn’t feel as shy as I thought I would! Was lovely to see everyone  Glad Teddy made an appearance as he is usually sparko on an evening but I think he wondered what I was getting up to 

I would be up for another one too!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you for organising! I enjoyed it and didn't feel as shy as I thought I would! Was lovely to see everyone  Glad Teddy made an appearance as he is usually sparko on an evening but I think he wondered what I was getting up to
> 
> I would be up for another one too!


I was surprised Isla was with me as she's usually in the lounge snuggling up with my husband these days. I was actually in bed as I find it's more comfortable then in a chair and I need to keep the leg elevated if I'm sat.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I would love to do another one and actually get Bates & Penny in to join the fun!

still waiting on financial stuff on the car if anyone is wondering


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I would love to do another one and actually get Bates & Penny in to join the fun!
> 
> still waiting on financial stuff on the car if anyone is wondering


what car did you buy?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nice to see you all. 

Bungo was lying at my feet most of the time listening to you all


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m sad I missed it but looks like you had fun! I’m up for the next one though!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

It was nice to put some faces to names. 

Not sure how much you all saw of the girls. I find I struggle to guage where the camera is. Honey was in her usual place up against my leg for most of it. Milly was on the other side of me.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I didn't have to go so soon as it turned out my food shop was running late - oh well better than the other way around! Thank you for a nice evening


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> I didn't have to go so soon as it turned out my food shop was running late - oh well better than the other way around! Thank you for a nice evening


We weren't on for much longer anyway, so you didn't miss much!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to be a pain, but if anyone wants to put up screenshots can you hide my face please? I'm not comfortable having a photo of me online. Thank you. :Bag


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm sorry to be a pain, but if anyone wants to put up screenshots can you hide my face please? I'm not comfortable having a photo of me online. Thank you. :Bag


Me too. The one where I'm hidden by the dog is OK. (I was hiding on purpose.)


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

And thanks everyone for the chat. I find it difficult to chat in these kinds of things but enjoyed listening  Reilly had no idea what was going on as I wasn't in my usual spot on the sofa all evening


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh, and was Siskin only upside down on my screen?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Veba said:


> Oh, and was Siskin only upside down on my screen?


Oh that's odd, looked ok on my screen and I've not had anyone say that before on the couple of occasions I've zoomed on the ipad


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I really enjoyed having a chat with everyone and putting faces to names. Our loopy Luna was even quite well behaved when she popped in to say hello! Thank you @JoanneF for arranging everything. It was lovely!xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You were the rght way up for me, maybe @Veba was standng on her head?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If you do it again, I will try again, but I think ill borrow my son's laptop, only seeing two or three people at a time didn't help my brain and some of the time I couldn't see who was talking 
It also didn't help that I only found out what the little dots at the bottom were for, after I started feeling seasick


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> If you do it again, I will try again, but I think ill borrow my son's laptop, only seeing two or three people at a time didn't help my brain and some of the time I couldn't see who was talking
> It also didn't help that I only found out what the little dots at the bottom were for, after I started feeling seasick


Ooooh, what _are_ they for ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> what car did you buy?


A Kia Sportage, I LOVE it! I didn't think I needed all these new bells and whistles, but this one connects right to my phone, oh man, that's a game changer right there. Just being able to plug google maps in and have the screen where I can see it on the dash instead of having to hold my phone and drive.

Penny drove in it to our first class, was a nice little test drive. I'm still trying to figure out all the buttons LOL I haven't had a new car in 14 years so this is an adjustment!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad everyone enjoyed it.

A few of you have suggested it might be fun to do it again. How about we make it a twice yearly thing, with the other meeting around midsummer (since this one was midwinter - except for @McKenzie and @kakite of course) ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I missed all the fun through my own stupidity! We're an hour ahead in Hungary which would have made the meeting 8 pm for me, but for some reason I'd got it into my head that the party was 8 pm UK time, 9 pm Hungary time! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

If there is a next time will put a big sticky note on my computer so I won't get it wrong again!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> I missed all the fun through my own stupidity! We're an hour ahead in Hungary which would have made the meeting 8 pm for me, but for some reason I'd got it into my head that the party was 8 pm UK time, 9 pm Hungary time! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> If there is a next time will put a big sticky note on my computer so I won't get it wrong again!


You could have still joined. We were on for about two hours I think.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> A Kia Sportage, I LOVE it! I didn't think I needed all these new bells and whistles, but this one connects right to my phone, oh man, that's a game changer right there. Just being able to plug google maps in and have the screen where I can see it on the dash instead of having to hold my phone and drive.
> 
> Penny drove in it to our first class, was a nice little test drive. I'm still trying to figure out all the buttons LOL I haven't had a new car in 14 years so this is an adjustment!


Ooooh snazzy! I was looking at them recently when I decided I needed a new car, but in the end I got a very nice second hand VW Tiguan off a friend. Not new with all the up-to-date tech like yours, but a step up from my little old Renault Clio!

You very quickly find out you can't live without all the awesome techy stuff they come with now!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Ooooh, what _are_ they for ?


They toggled between the pages so I could see everyone, I thought there were only 4 of us in the group and couldn't figure out who was talking, when no one's mouth was moving, so I just put it down to lag 
Noooo! I actually had 4 other pages with people on them :Banghead
So my apologies, to anyone who thought I was ignoring them, I really wasn't

Told you 
Total technoidiot


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> They toggled between the pages so I could see everyone, I thought there were only 4 of us in the group and couldn't figure out who was talking, when no one's mouth was moving, so I just put it down to lag
> Noooo! I actually had 4 other pages with people on them :Banghead
> So my apologies, to anyone who thought I was ignoring them, I really wasn't
> 
> ...


Don't worry, even I find it confusing when there are lots of people on and you can't see everyone on one page, and I'm used to zoom and other video call stuff. It was nice to see you anyway, and put a face to the name.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> They toggled between the pages so I could see everyone, I thought there were only 4 of us in the group and couldn't figure out who was talking, when no one's mouth was moving, so I just put it down to lag
> Noooo! I actually had 4 other pages with people on them :Banghead
> So my apologies, to anyone who thought I was ignoring them, I really wasn't
> 
> ...


Ahh, that makes a lot of sense! Apologies from me too for my bewildered expression and lack of participation, I was completely flummoxed by the whole experience! 
I will definitely feel more confident next time.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> You very quickly find out you can't live without all the awesome techy stuff they come with now!


I have a good friend who gets a new car every 2 years or so, and she was showing me how her new car connects to her phone and I gave her a hard time (she's my age) teasing her that we grew up driving crank windows and now look at her. And here I am! :Hilarious
The safety features - most standard now in a new car, are to me mind blowing. This thing alerts you when you change lanes without signaling, or when you drift too close to the lines (you have to be going a certain speed - designed for interstate travel), has blind spot detection, back up camera, lets you know when you're too close to the car in front of you, I'm still learning all that it does, but wow... It's definitely going to take some getting used to.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yeah, on the phone it's really hard, I'm used to zoom meetings on a laptop, and on the phone you only see one person at a time and for me it was without a name. I recognized @Blitz cause she was talking about Toffee and Candy and who sounds absolutely nothing like what I expected  I'm not sure what I expected you to sound like :Hilarious:Hilarious
Puzzle and Nooka's mom had on an awesome hat, I recognized Holly's mom, Timber's mom, Sox and Loki's mom and I think that's it. Next time I'll be on a computer and hopefully it will be easier.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Now we have done it once, we know how to iron out the kinks for next time (I need to keep a closer eye on the Waiting Room).


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Now we have done it once, we know how to iron out the kinks for next time (I need to keep a closer eye on the Waiting Room).


You did a great job Jo! It was lovely.x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Now we have done it once, we know how to iron out the kinks for next time (I need to keep a closer eye on the Waiting Room).


I couldn't get back in after nipping off. I feel awful for seeming so ignorant, I really need an idiots guide.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I couldn't get back in after nipping off. I feel awful for seeming so ignorant, I really need an idiots guide.


It's pretty new to a lot of us, don't worry!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

First time I've done something like that and I enjoyed listening, I'm not used to socialising and realised I operate at a slower speed then the rest of you, a couple of times I thought of something to say, but by the time I'd got the words in my head you were on to something else! :Hilarious
Maybe I'll get better if this becomes a regular thing? Hope it does as I could never meet up in person, so this is a fantastic middle ground for me. :Shy


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> First time I've done something like that and I enjoyed listening, I'm not used to socialising and realised I operate at a slower speed then the rest of you, a couple of times I thought of something to say, but by the time I'd got the words in my head you were on to something else! :Hilarious
> Maybe I'll get better if this becomes a regular thing? Hope it does as I could never meet up in person, so this is a fantastic middle ground for me. :Shy


It is hard to get a turn speaking if you are not as gobby as some of us! Maybe if there are a lot of people we ought to put our hands up and go in turn. I used to be like you and take ages planning what to say and then never say it and now you cant stop me so you will improve (or get ruder) with age.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I have a good friend who gets a new car every 2 years or so, and she was showing me how her new car connects to her phone and I gave her a hard time (she's my age) teasing her that we grew up driving crank windows and now look at her. And here I am! :Hilarious
> The safety features - most standard now in a new car, are to me mind blowing. This thing alerts you when you change lanes without signaling, or when you drift too close to the lines (you have to be going a certain speed - designed for interstate travel), has blind spot detection, back up camera, lets you know when you're too close to the car in front of you, I'm still learning all that it does, but wow... It's definitely going to take some getting used to.


I hate to tell you but my 12 year old car has bluetooth fitted!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm really glad you enjoyed it, @ForestWomble.

If you like, maybe sometime two or three of us could "meet" (provided another person agrees) to have a little practice session, just to get the feel for it, and take it as slow as suits you?

You can let me know if you think that's something that would help.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I'm really glad you enjoyed it, @ForestWomble.
> 
> If you like, maybe sometime two or three of us could "meet" (provided another person agrees) to have a little practice session, just to get the feel for it, and take it as slow as suits you?
> I would like that!
> You can let me know if you think that's something that would help.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I'm really glad you enjoyed it, @ForestWomble.
> 
> If you like, maybe sometime two or three of us could "meet" (provided another person agrees) to have a little practice session, just to get the feel for it, and take it as slow as suits you?
> 
> You can let me know if you think that's something that would help.


Thank you. I will keep that in mind and let you know.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry guys (not that anyone will care) but I managed to talk myself out of this...really gutted tbh
Nevermind..one day I will be comfortable with all this camera stuff :Bag


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

1065708971, member: 1358082"][/QUOTE]


JoanneF said:


> I'm really glad you enjoyed it, @ForestWomble.
> 
> If you like, maybe sometime two or three of us could "meet" (provided another person agrees) to have a little practice session, just to get the feel for it, and take it as slow as suits you?
> 
> You can let me know if you think that's something that would help.


I would like that!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Sorry guys (not that anyone will care) but I managed to talk myself out of this...really gutted tbh
> Nevermind..one day I will be comfortable with all this camera stuff :Bag


Theres always a next time!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> Sorry guys (not that anyone will care) but I managed to talk myself out of this...really gutted tbh
> Nevermind..one day I will be comfortable with all this camera stuff :Bag


Maybe next time you can turn the camera off if that is easier and just have audio although I would love to see handsome Thai.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> 1065708971, member: 1358082"]


I would like that![/QUOTE]
We can set something up in 2021.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully my camera will have arrived by the time you have another one and I will be able to join in .
Got to admit though I am like some of the others don't know what to do and not very talkative .
Me and technology really do not get on .


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I enjoyed listening to everyone too. It is hard to talk sometimes in a big group as topics move quickly but then it also helps I think, if you're a bit quieter, because you don't feel obliged to fill any gaps!

@StormyThai sorry you talked yourself out of it! You could leave your camera off, if you wanted, but I found there wasn't really any individual focus on anyone as there were a few of us which made it easier! Everyone just looked at you if a dog popped up  (or in my case I think Eevee made more appearances than Ted!)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Hopefully my camera will have arrived by the time you have another one and I will be able to join in .
> Got to admit though I am like some of the others don't know what to do and not very talkative .
> Me and technology really do not get on .


Again, if you want a practice run, let me know


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It wasn't an issue if people didn't want to talk, I think it's just nice to have like minded people around you that you feel you know! 

Maybe we should hold something up if we want to add something to the conversation? It's hard when you are trying to keep up with all the different people chatting and by the time you feel ready to say something the conversation has moved on! 
I thought it worked really well though, there weren't any awkward silences and had a good chat about different things (mostly dogs and poo of course! :Hilarious )


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> It wasn't an issue if people didn't want to talk, I think it's just nice to have like minded people around you that you feel you know!
> 
> Maybe we should hold something up if we want to add something to the conversation? It's hard when you are trying to keep up with all the different people chatting and by the time you feel ready to say something the conversation has moved on!
> I thought it worked really well though, there weren't any awkward silences and had a good chat about different things (mostly dogs and poo of course! :Hilarious )


I noticed on Zoom that there was something called 'hold your hand up', no idea what happens if you do that. Would be good if there was a wiggling hand on your picture:Hilarious.

Didn't take long for the conversation to get round to poo did it. I thought @Sairy's story was hilarious.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> 'hold your hand up'


Another thing for the practice run!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Sorry guys (not that anyone will care) but I managed to talk myself out of this...really gutted tbh
> Nevermind..one day I will be comfortable with all this camera stuff :Bag


I was disappointed that you weren't there, but figured that you weren't feeling up to it. So people do care


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I noticed on Zoom that there was something called 'hold your hand up', no idea what happens if you do that. Would be good if there was a wiggling hand on your picture:Hilarious.
> 
> Didn't take long for the conversation to get round to poo did it. I thought @Sairy's story was hilarious.


Glad you enjoyed hearing about the poo mayhem! :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

As one of the gobby ones, I apologise to those who couldn't get a word in. It is much more difficult than in real life as it's harder to read when someone wants to say something when you can only see 4 people at a time.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Sairy said:


> As one of the gobby ones, I apologise to those who couldn't get a word in. It is much more difficult than in real life as it's harder to read when someone wants to say something when you can only see 4 people at a time.


I'm a chatterbox too!! It is a bit tricky when you can only see so many faces and have to scroll along then see a face pop up as they talk. It was lovely to meet everyone and it all went well in lots of ways and raised bits to look at next time e.g techi things. I'm glad that those members who were feeling nervous are glad they joined in and hopefully others who didn't feel up to it might feel they can try next time.xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I noticed on Zoom that there was something called 'hold your hand up', no idea what happens if you do that. Would be good if there was a wiggling hand on your picture:Hilarious.
> 
> Didn't take long for the conversation to get round to poo did it. I thought @Sairy's story was hilarious.


I'd love it if it was a little yellow face jumping up and down waving 

One thing they never tell you when researching for a dog is that poo will become a normal conversation piece. :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2020)

I’ve done loads on zoom this year and if there’s one thing I’ve learnt it’s not to stress about the camera, because honestly, most people spend most of the time looking at themselves anyway


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

karenmc said:


> I'm a chatterbox too!! It is a bit tricky when you can only see so many faces and have to scroll along then see a face pop up as they talk. It was lovely to meet everyone and it all went well in lots of ways and raised bits to look at next time e.g techi things. I'm glad that those members who were feeling nervous are glad they joined in and hopefully others who didn't feel up to it might feel they can try next time.xx


I had everyone on at one go on my laptop so it was ok.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> I had everyone on at one go on my laptop so it was ok.


I would prefer to use my laptop so I can see everyone, but the microphone isn't very good. I will have to stick with scrolling across.

Blitz, I don't know what I imagined you to look like, but you were nothing like I thought you would be!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sairy said:


> I would prefer to use my laptop so I can see everyone, but the microphone isn't very good. I will have to stick with scrolling across.
> 
> Blitz, I don't know what I imagined you to look like, but you were nothing like I thought you would be!


Was that good or bad. I have seen videos of you so I knew roughly what you looked like but I got a surprise with some people


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> Was that good or bad. I have seen videos of you so I knew roughly what you looked like but I got a surprise with some people


Good. You certainly looked a lot younger than I imagined you to be. I hope you take it as the compliment it's meant to be. I only knew it was you because of the poodles and certainly wouldn't have guessed otherwise.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, that is a compliment because I am actually quite old!

My daughter looks young too, she is 31 and still struggles to buy alcohol on supermarkets.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I managed to get everyone on my iPad without having to scroll through. The only other time I’ve used it with Zoom is with WI and for some reason there is only so many on a screen, I think 6, as there has been nearly 30 end up having to scroll a lot to find out who’s talking. On last nights zoom as more people appeared the size for each person adjusted as more people joined, as they left those that were left got bigger, quite different to the WI version. I wonder why.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I hate to tell you but my 12 year old car has bluetooth fitted!


LOL figures! 
Figures LOL 
I am a bit of a luddite when it comes to cars, I have an old jeep wrangler with crank windows and manual gear shift (rare in the US) that I would happily drive all the time if I could fit more than one dog in it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2020)

There’s a setting on zoom which highlights the picture of the person who is talking, or makes them a bigger picture than everyone else.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> There's a setting on zoom which highlights the picture of the person who is talking, or makes them a bigger picture than everyone else.


We had the frame highlighting, but is the bigger picture a setting the host uses for all participants, or an individual setting we each can apply? And do you know what it looks like?


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I could get the individual setting. Or 9 people but I'd like to see everyone.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah I changed mine to ‘gallery view’ (on the laptop) so everyone was on screen and the person speaking was highlighted in a yellow box. It started off on the individual view where it showed the person speaking in big and the others at the top, but it didn’t show everyone at the top so I had to scroll across to see who was on the call. I preferred the gallery because you could see everyone


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I wish I could get gallery view on the tablet.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Was that good or bad. I have seen videos of you so I knew roughly what you looked like but I got a surprise with some people


You surprised me too, I had an image of you looking like Stephanie Cole in a Gilet and wellies.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

It was really nice to put faces to names and 'meet' people who we chat with regularly. I had people I recognised straight away and some I didn't as they might not have their pic shown.x


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

My husband woke me at 5:30 the next morning as we had planned to get the Christmas food shop in and had the great idea to go to Morrisons in the early slot that teachers can use now. Luna was not impressed being woken up so early!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sairy said:


> I wish I could get gallery view on the tablet.


Are you on an iPad?

On mine if you touch the screen lots of icons appear and at the top left there is a block of little squares. If you click on that then that makes it a gallery view


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm, glad I actually joined in last night, even though I hardly said anything! I'm very shy and really HATE even having my photo taken, and I never thought I'd be able to go on something like zoom. But I broke my duck and next time, hopefully I might pluck up the courage to say something.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Are you on an iPad?
> 
> On mine if you touch the screen lots of icons appear and at the top left there is a block of little squares. If you click on that then that makes it a gallery view


I've got a Samsung Galaxy, but I imagine it would be similar. I think I clicked on the little squares but could only get 4 people on the screen at once. I will have another go next time.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think I would like to join next time if I may?

I have never used Zoom or anything before. I have a Chromebook, anyone know if that would work?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I think I would like to join next time if I may?
> 
> I have never used Zoom or anything before. I have a Chromebook, anyone know if that would work?


Yes it should work


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Kaily said:


> I think I would like to join next time if I may?
> 
> I have never used Zoom or anything before. I have a Chromebook, anyone know if that would work?


Of course you can join!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> Yeah I changed mine to 'gallery view' (on the laptop) so everyone was on screen and the person speaking was highlighted in a yellow box. It started off on the individual view where it showed the person speaking in big and the others at the top, but it didn't show everyone at the top so I had to scroll across to see who was on the call. I preferred the gallery because you could see everyone


that is what mine is set for, the only time I have had it the other way was at a presentation with a great number of participants and I only need to see the person doing the presentation


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> It wasn't an issue if people didn't want to talk, I think it's just nice to have like minded people around you that you feel you know!
> 
> Maybe we should hold something up if we want to add something to the conversation? It's hard when you are trying to keep up with all the different people chatting and by the time you feel ready to say something the conversation has moved on!
> I thought it worked really well though, there weren't any awkward silences and had a good chat about different things (mostly dogs and poo of course! :Hilarious )


Which one of your dog's was sat next to you. He/She has the most beautiful face!! Those eyes!!x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

karenmc said:


> Which one of your dog's was sat next to you. He/She has the most beautiful face!! Those eyes!!x


Puzzle the collie? He has blue eyes.
I think they all made an appearance at some point.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> Puzzle the collie? He has blue eyes.
> I think they all made an appearance at some point.


Yes it was Puzzle. He is gorgeous! It was lovely chatting with you on the Zoom.x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone else wondering when our next Zoom session might be? Just me?... Anyone?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I missed out on the last one might give it a go if I can!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm happy to set one up whenever people would like - actually, I've been asked to do some work via Zoom and one of the things I need to find out is how to divide people into ”breakout” rooms. I had a chat with some friends yesterday and couldn't see anything obvious so if anyone who has done that would like to join our meeting and let me practise I'd be grateful!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes I’m in sounds fun.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Me too if I don't forget like last time


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t know how the breakout rooms are done either, but they did it once on one of our WI meetings and the computer generated who went with who rather then someone selecting them. It actually worked quite well as it’s less daunting to speak to each other in a smaller group.
I could ask my daughter as she uses zoom a lot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And yes, I’ll join in another one


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

We have never used zoom before, as in my OH or me. So am hoping the boys know something about it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> We have never used zoom before, as in my OH or me. So am hoping the boys know something about it.


It's really easy just follow the link you will be given. It will be good to see you


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> We have never used zoom before, as in my OH or me. So am hoping the boys know something about it.


Its very easy - I send you a link, you click on that at the right time. No need to install anything.

Oops, didn't realise you just said that @Boxer123.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

OH has apparently put it on the chrome book ready for me! He's obviously eager for me to be out his way at some point soon!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I'm happy to set one up whenever people would like - actually, I've been asked to do some work via Zoom and one of the things I need to find out is how to divide people into "breakout" rooms. I had a chat with some friends yesterday and couldn't see anything obvious so if anyone who has done that would like to join our meeting and let me practise I'd be grateful!


I know how to do breakout rooms in google meets, I can look around in zoom and try to figure it out, I'm sure it's similar.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Any thoughts on when to have it? Or to avoid it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ll join  break out rooms are easy when you get the hang of it


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> I'll join  break out rooms are easy when you get the hang of it


Where do you look for a menu for it?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Any thoughts on when to have it? Or to avoid it?


I would have to do it after 4pm on a weekday but that's pretty late for you guys. Weekends are much easier for me with the time difference. But I'm just one person!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Where do you look for a menu for it?


In google it's in the same area as the chat bar and the list of members.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I might actually speak next time If I'm feeling a bit braver !


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> I would have to do it after 4pm on a weekday but that's pretty late for you guys. Weekends are much easier for me with the time difference. But I'm just one person!


Oh yeah the time thing. I'll be awkward too. If it's in the next couple of days I'm good, but after that it likely won't work for me unless it's a weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

JoanneF said:


> Where do you look for a menu for it?


You have to set it up first in your web account, then it will appear as an option.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve asked daughter and for the reply to be in words of one syllable preferably


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Oh yeah the time thing. I'll be awkward too. If it's in the next couple of days I'm good, but after that it likely won't work for me unless it's a weekend.


Unlikely I think but that's two votes for a weekend!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Weekends are fine for me. Well actually anytime is fine for me due to the lack of raves happeneing locally


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Weekends are fine for me. Well actually anytime is fine for me due to the lack of raves happeneing locally


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Anytime should be fine for me!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Virtual bell ringing involves breakout rooms. I can ask my friends who do the putting people where part how they do it if it'd help.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd happily join in if the time suits.

A word of warning though, is that Sam will first try and gatecrash, then be cross if there's no piping happening. He only likes zoom if people play bagpipes (most of my band practices and lessons are online at present)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Weekends are fine for me as long as it isn't Saturday night.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Virtual bell ringing involves breakout rooms. I can ask my friends who do the putting people where part how they do it if it'd help.


I need to sign in as an administrator and I can't even see how to do that!

So if anyone knows, I'm all ears


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

JoanneF said:


> I need to sign in as an administrator and I can't even see how to do that!
> 
> So if anyone knows, I'm all ears


I've got to run so just quickly, you just sign in to your zoom account like normal, and then under settings - advanced there's the breakout room option, which you need to tick. Then you just need to be the one to host the meeting to get the breakout room option. See if you can find it and I'll be back after my blood test.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> I've got to run so just quickly, you just sign in to your zoom account like normal, and then under settings - advanced there's the breakout room option, which you need to tick. Then you just need to be the one to host the meeting to get the breakout room option. See if you can find it and I'll be back after my blood test.


Thank you so much, I have found it and I have updated my settings.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

So are we going into breakout sessions then? Will we be divided up according to the size of our dog's ears?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

To be honest, I hadn't planned on breakouts but hoped I'd be able to have a quick look and see _how_ to do them before my work on Zoom is scheduled.

I don't have many Zoom meetings so I need an opportunity to check it out before I embarrass myself with the client's staff :Bag:Eggonface


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like you're sorted, this was what my daughter has sent

Hiya, it's a setting in the tool bar

The help centre article is here and it is has a pretty useful, easy to follow video: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/206476093-Enabling-breakout-rooms

This is also very clear, and walks you through it, including how to ensure you have the right settings activated: https://www.businessinsider.com/how...e a breakout,feature in your account settings.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I will join in whenever, not Thursday afternoons as I join in a quiz then.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm in! 
I'm free in the mornings at the moment as I'm only working afternoons. Unfortunately I work until 6pm on work days, and they aren't set days so it really depends on what day we do it as to whether I can make it if it's afternoon.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

would evening be better for most people. Mornings are not great for me and I imagine a lot of people will be at work in the day.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Blitz said:


> would evening be better for most people. Mornings are not great for me and I imagine a lot of people will be at work in the day.


Last time was 7pm wasn't it? And we were on for nearly 2 hours so there was plenty of opportunity for people to pop on and say hi.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't mind what time of day as long as it isn't Friday or Saturday evening. Obviously we will need to also consider people in different time zones too.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Trying to work out timings - what if we were to make it 5.00 pm on a Sunday? I think that would be around 7.00 am for @McKenzie - early, but do-able? And about mid-day for @O2.0?

And, as Mr F cooks roast dinner on a Sunday I can be free until 6.30.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fine by me. We usually have dinner around that time on a Sunday before George has his bath, but I can either join a bit late or we will change things around for that one day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

JoanneF said:


> Trying to work out timings - what if we were to make it 5.00 pm on a Sunday? I think that would be around 7.00 am for @McKenzie - early, but do-able? And about mid-day for @O2.0?
> 
> And, as Mr F cooks roast dinner on a Sunday I can be free until 6.30.
> 
> Thoughts?


No good for me - Monday morning I'll be getting ready for work, but that's ok, I'm sure there will be another one


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> No good for me - Monday morning I'll be getting ready for work, but that's ok, I'm sure there will be another one


What if we made it 4.00 or 4.30, could you even drop in to say hi?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Trying to work out timings - what if we were to make it 5.00 pm on a Sunday? I think that would be around 7.00 am for @McKenzie - early, but do-able? And about mid-day for @O2.0?
> 
> And, as Mr F cooks roast dinner on a Sunday I can be free until 6.30.
> 
> Thoughts?


That works for me. I hate McKenzie can't though.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The earlier time would be better for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2021)

JoanneF said:


> What if we made it 4.00 or 4.30, could you even drop in to say hi?


That would be 5 or 5.30am for me. I love you all, but I'm not getting up at that time for Zoom :Hilarious

It's really ok - if it works for everyone else then run with it. @Kakite and I can have our own little party


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> That would be 5 or 5.30am for me. I love you all, but I'm not getting up at that time for Zoom :Hilarious
> 
> It's really ok - if it works for everyone else then run with it. @Kakite and I can have our own little party


Sorry, I must have miscalculated by an hour, I thought it would be 6.00 or 6.30.

But that suits @Siskin and probably @Sairy.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm working Sunday, and will be eating my roast after work!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is that just this Sunday, could you do the following one @Sarah H ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm an hour ahead of the UK so no problem for me. Now all depends whether my social secretary can find enough time in my busy schedule for me to honour you with my presence and scintillating conversation.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> I'm working Sunday, and will be eating my roast after work!


Haha maybe we should have a PF dinner party then!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Haha maybe we should have a PF dinner party then!


I mentioned this to my daughter a while back and she said nothing is worse then watching yourself eating on screen


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I mentioned this to my daughter a while back and she said nothing is worse then watching yourself eating on screen


Yes, I hate it when my OH takes photos of me eating. So unflattering! :Hilarious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It will never suit everyone so it is best to choose a sensible time and that is it. I am fairly flexible but I would have thought early evening was better then people that work have finished work and people that cook an evening meal will have eaten hopefully. I will go with whatever though but might have to come and go to feed dogs and put food on for us if it is at 5. Is it going to be this Sunday, I had not realised there was a date set.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> It will never suit everyone so it is best to choose a sensible time and that is it. I am fairly flexible but I would have thought early evening was better then people that work have finished work and people that cook an evening meal will have eaten hopefully. I will go with whatever though but might have to come and go to feed dogs and put food on for us if it is at 5. Is it going to be this Sunday, I had not realised there was a date set.


No date set, I think it's just throwing ideas around. If McKenzie can't make it either way then would a Sunday evening be better? Or if a Friday or Saturday evening is preferred then I can try and rearrange my stuff.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

A Sunday starting at around 4.00 seemed to suit several of us, we don't have a date - it looks like @Sarah H can't do this Sunday but I'm hoping she would manage another one, so possibly 7th February?

Once we have a date I'll set up a new thread, tag the people who have shown interest, and ask anyone else who wants to join to reply.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy about a Friday or a Saturday evening, after teatime would suit


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

If it is going to be a Friday or Saturday then Friday would be easier for me to rearrange, but i will fit in one way or another.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I should have the next Sunday off...
Evenings in general are better as it doesn't matter if I'm working as I can join after work (except Sundays if I'm working as I can't miss my roast  )


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not so good with Fridays and Saturdays as these are my cooking nights, Mr F does the Sunday roast.

So how about Sunday 7th February, 4.00 pm, then a second one at 4.40 in case the first one cuts us off (it may not) and people can drop in whenever they are free?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I'm not so good with Fridays and Saturdays as these are my cooking nights, Mr F does the Sunday roast.
> 
> So how about Sunday 7th February, 4.00 pm, then a second one at 4.40 in case the first one cuts us off (it may not) and people can drop in whenever they are free?


Fine by me. George may or may not make a guest appearance at some point.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I'm not so good with Fridays and Saturdays as these are my cooking nights, Mr F does the Sunday roast.
> 
> So how about Sunday 7th February, 4.00 pm, then a second one at 4.40 in case the first one cuts us off (it may not) and people can drop in whenever they are free?


Ok

Will have to see if Mr S will make tea


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I'm not so good with Fridays and Saturdays as these are my cooking nights, Mr F does the Sunday roast.
> 
> *So how about Sunday 7th February, 4.00 pm*, then a second one at 4.40 in case the first one cuts us off (it may not) and people can drop in whenever they are free?


That's two days after my birthday. If I feel up to joining I can pretend its a birthday party


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> That's two days after my birthday. If I feel up to joining I can pretend its a birthday party


I promise not to sing Happy Birthday to you - you really, really wouldn't want that.

But we should all have a cupcake!


----------

